# Cottage Cheese and Chives Bread



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

Try this one....its my favorite. 


Cottage Cheese and Chives 

1 cup cottage cheese(small curd) 
1 egg 
1 1/2 teaspoon salr 
2 tablespoons softened butter 
3 to 5 ounces water 
3 3/4 cups bread flour 
3 tablespoons dried chives 
2 1/2 tablespoons sugar 
1 1/4 teaspoon active dry yeast 

Place ingredients in bread machine pan in order given.......select Sweet Setting.
_________________


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2004)

Sounds really good Ive made a similar bread but it was with dill weed instead of chives this sounds better since I really love chives.I have them growing outside my house.


----------

